# (Ubuntu 20.04) Virtual Camera will not start



## cmccandless (Feb 10, 2021)

When I click "Start Virtual Camera", the button no longer changes to "Stop Virtual Camera", and the virtual camera is not started (not visible in system or other applications).

The only thing in the logs is "Failed to start virtual camera".

Logfile: https://pastebin.com/gfxi7dms


----------



## cmccandless (Feb 10, 2021)

Possibly related (I do have Droidcam installed): https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/3929


----------



## cmccandless (Feb 10, 2021)

Running `modprobe v4l2loopback` resolves the issue until the next boot.


----------



## Lmaolmao (Mar 17, 2022)

cmccandless said:


> Running `modprobe v4l2loopback` resolves the issue until the next boot.


How to do that?


----------



## jkeys1989 (Mar 22, 2022)

Lmaolmao said:


> How to do that?


 
Open terminal. (control+alt+T) and type "sudo modprobe v4l2loopback"


----------

